
Mozilla turning off personas - pablito
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Identity/Persona_Shutdown_Guidelines_for_Reliers#FAQs
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10884893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10884893)

